

Interviews with Y Combinator partners: Garry Tan - tylermenezes
http://www.tapin.tv/#video/a4a77dcd254c423abd5c4d5d30438a06

======
rdl
I kind of hate it when people link to autoplay videos on hackernews. I open a
bunch of tabs for interesting stories (and discussions), then go back and read
them, and there's always the annoying task of finding the one playing audio
when someone links an autoplay video.

~~~
ddt
We built video links with the assumption that they'd be shared to people who
knew that they'd be getting linked to a video. We'll include a tag next time
we link to a video on TapIn.tv

------
abcd_f
I'd be very curious to look at Garry's work.

I know two other devs who developed seriously impressive design skills over
the years and they both have an inclination toward specific design style -
clean and simple, but nuanced. They design as they code, basically, so it'd be
nice to have another sample point to validate the conjecture.

~~~
ddt
I don't know if he has a public portfolio, but he designed the Palantir
logo[1]. The design functions as both a Palantir, the seeing eye from Lord of
the Rings, and as a head looking at a book. All with a circle and a wave.

[1]<http://i.imgur.com/puTPC.jpg>

------
jhuckestein
The sad robot has notified the admins :(

~~~
ddt
We're doing our best to put the sad robot out of a job.

~~~
chimi
While you're at it. When I click on a pin, I want to see what the video is
about before I interrupt that great interview. I like the idea of exploring
while watching, but I click just to get more information ABOUT the pin. I
expected a bubble to popup up with a thumbnail, title, date, etc.

~~~
ddt
That's a really good idea. I made a thing for it on our community feature
request page[1]. Feel free to vote and comment on it.

[1][http://support.tapin.tv/forums/167374-general/suggestions/30...](http://support.tapin.tv/forums/167374-general/suggestions/3079216-let-
me-see-a-preview-of-a-video-before-i-click-on-)

------
juanbyrge
This site looks like shit on mobile. And it requires flash, do I can't watch
it on my IPod touch.

~~~
ddt
We're incorporating a mobile viewing experience on the iOS app. Right now you
have to do live video through Flash. We're looking at a transition to WebRTC,
but it's not viable as of now.

